# Help to identify Ball blue jar 5 1/2" tall Pint with no embossing.  Packer Jar?



## nolittle (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello All,

Does anyone know what jar this is?  It is a Ball blue 16 oz. pint 5 1/2" tall, 1 7/8" diameter smooth lip, 3" diameter at base with 1/2" deep shoulder.  No embossing on the jar but there is what looks like a "C" in the center of the base. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


 

I couldn't find it in Red Book but I'm somewhat new and may have missed it.

Thanks much!


----------



## coreya (Jun 27, 2017)

Has the look and color of a "ball Mason" 1900 -1910 area and I think you are correct its a packer jar. The c on the base is probably a mold mark.


----------



## nolittle (Jul 12, 2017)

Okay.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

